# Eye-dropped tip



## mototrev (Oct 21, 2013)

I love en Eye-dropper fountain pen, the amount of ink they hold means writing without a refill for a long time.

People  often steer away from making them as the have a reputation for leaking  and blobs of ink coming off the nib in the middle of a sentence.

Not  many pens are made specifically for use as an eye-dropper these days,  and most people miss the most important area when doing a conversion.

The  problem is caused from the heat of your hand warming the body of the  pen and the air inside expending to force ink out through the  nib.....however the feeds are not designed for eyedroppers but for  cartridge or converters.

Keeping them more than 1/2 full can help stop blobbing.......but this means keeping an eye-dropper filled, which sort of defeats the purpose of all that ink.

I've seen feeds played around and 'stuffed up' to slow the flow of ink in order to stop blobbing in eye-droppers.

The fix is simple using some 1mm id silicon tube place over the nipple of the feed  where the cartridge or converter push in.





This piece of tube is approx 6mm long. Changing the length can effect the flow rate. longer will slow it down even more.....play around with the length according to different nibs and feeds.





This pen holds about 7ml of ink.


----------



## jimjam66 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for this tip!  Will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 22, 2013)

I just made my first prototype of one.  That will be a great little tip to remember.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## thewishman (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a good solution.


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! Awesome pen too!


----------

